# ECS N75 'race' valve. For APR tuned GLI 2004.5



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I recently got my GLI APR tuned (stock,91,93,valet). I had some problems(running lean, limp mode,etc) that are now solved after doing an n249 bypass and changing the spark plugs. The car is running nice. As I said, the only mods I have are APR tune, n249 bypass (which works like a charm, no cel or nothing), and a forge splitter dv/bov. I ordered an N75 valve from ECS. They claim hp gains and better overall performance. Here's my concern:
-Is it advisable to install it with the mods I have?
-Any problems with it?
-Any good things about it?
-Do I run any risk of messing something up? (engine, turbo, etc.)
Help will be apreciated. I am either installing it this week or returning it this week as I am happy with the car's performance currently.
Thanks!


----------



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

You should be fine, alot like the DV the N75 valve is a part of boost control, it reduces surging and something like an N75J or the ''race'' valve is available mostly for cars like your own that are chipped to reduce surging and help keep the boost come on smooth over the powerband.


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

Hudabon said:


> You should be fine, alot like the DV the N75 valve is a part of boost control, it reduces surging and something like an N75J or the ''race'' valve is available mostly for cars like your own that are chipped to reduce surging and help keep the boost come on smooth over the powerband.


do you use one of these 'race' valves?


----------

